# Manufacturing industry jobs for immigrants to NZ?



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi everyone. I need your opinions to help me decide between applying to South Australia (Adelaide) vs. applying to New Zealand.

How is the manufacturing industry in NZ? Is it growing? Is it dying?

Are there jobs for immigrants? Or do employers generally prefer to hire locals/citizens?

A friend of mine who recently moved to NZ and couldn't find a job says it is probably because he doesn't have a proper college degree. I have a Masters degree. Do I stand a better chance?... or not really?

My occupation of Production Manager (Manufacturing) is also open in the state of South Australia. So now I'm trying to decide whether to go ahead with that initial skills assessment for Australia or to go with New Zealand.

I'm curious about opinions from people who are already there or who know about the manufacturing industry there. Thanks.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Hi everyone. I need your opinions to help me decide between applying to South Australia (Adelaide) vs. applying to New Zealand.
> 
> How is the manufacturing industry in NZ? Is it growing? Is it dying?
> 
> ...


Manufacturing of what exactly ? Not much is made in nz. Virtually everything is imported.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

escapedtonz said:


> Manufacturing of what exactly ? Not much is made in nz. Virtually everything is imported.


Then maybe it is better I apply to South Aus instead. Hope there is more manufacturing scope there.


----------

